# Bad business ethics



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not one to bash on people but I had the worst conversation I think I have ever had with a business today. I'm running my boat a little over propped and decided to call Jack Forman in seadrift today to see what he could do. Absolutely the most rude and disrespectful person I believe I have ever spoken to. I explained to him I was over propped and it was a loaner to get my boat back in the water his response was basically I'm An idiot. Second he argued with me on the hull design of my boat which isn't built to run super skinny. "FL style pad skiff made to pole skinny with no tunnel" when I explained this he said are you trying to tell me how to do my job? I apologized and tried to move on, then I tried to explain that I was given a few recommendations on props he then tried to end the conversation and said if I had spoken to other prop shops he wouldn't do business with me. Oh and he asked where I purchased my motor stating a few local businesses if I had purchased from there he wouldn't do business with me. Throughout the entire conversation I tries to be as polite as possible nothing but yes sir and no sir until the end of the conversation when he said he wouldn't do it because I was looking for a prop to maintain my speed but up my rpms. All in all I was looking for a professionals advise and to have a quality built product locally and I just got an *** hole on the other end of the line. I hung up called Baumann and within 5 min he explained what would be best for my setup and gave me several references as to who would have them in stock. Kudos to Baumann and Full Throttle boat works they are express shipping a prop for me to try out this week.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Defending ole Jack I will say he has a very thick crust and does not like to be second guessed. I wouldn't say what you experienced was bad ethics....he did nothing unethical....poor customer service maybe. But nothing unethical. Jack does not like to be second guessed. Very simple and direct. Tell him what you have and what you want to do. Then go with his first recomendation. If he comes across as he doesn't want to deal with you it is because he feels you have unrealistic expectations. He is very blunt about what he can do...and what he can't.

Jack is what he is....and he definitely is not what he is not. Best shallow prop guy around. But he should for sure hire a sweet lil girl to pre-screen his calls....lol.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

sgrem said:


> Defending ole Jack I will say he has a very thick crust and does not like to be second guessed. I wouldn't say what you experienced was bad ethics....he did nothing unethical....poor customer service maybe. But nothing unethical. Jack does not like to be second guessed. Very simple and direct. Tell him what you have and what you want to do. Then go with his first recomendation. If he comes across as he doesn't want to deal with you it is because he feels you have unrealistic expectations. He is very blunt about what he can do...and what he can't.
> 
> Jack is what he is....and he definitely is not what he is not. Best shallow prop guy around. But he should for sure hire a sweet lil girl to pre-screen his calls....lol.


I told him what I would like hoping to come to an agreement somewhere in the middle. But it seems he is a little too big headed to reason with anyone. That's ok it's his loss on a customer I don't have the time or patience to deal with people like that.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Is he the ex con that has been building props there for a long time?
That guy built one for me about 12-14 yrs ago, built a great prop.

No excuse to treat clients that way though.


----------



## bowhunter63 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Prop*

You are not the first person he has treated like that . I live in port Lavaca and I bought from nettles in Austin , I know several guys that won't go to him because of his attitude .


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

He has always been super nice and helpful to me. He even met me at the dock one morning with three different props to try.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

I've got 2 props from him in the last 5 years, nothing but good things to say about him.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Dealing with Jack requires special communications skills. That said, he propped my skiff perfectly.

I plan to get with him on rigging my skiff with a low water pick-up.

If you can get past his crotchetyness, he will do incredible work for you.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 30, 2011)

Jack propped my yamaha on my last boat and the suzuki on my new boat. I'm been to his shop a handful of times while discussing props and boats. I enjoyed shooting the breeze with him. He is his way or no way for sure but very knowledgeable about shallow water performance and will tell you if you want to run shallow and fast then he won't even try and help you, need to choose which one you want. He has done me right each time he even gave me 3 props to try last time I was out and the first prop he recommended was the right one and stated that if I wasn't happy we would work on it some more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

He doesn't give a rat's *** what anyone thinks about him or his business. He knows his stuff. I was there this afternoon for three hours and had a very pleasant visit. Yes, he could come across as rude but just listen and let him help you. 
If you tell him what you want and listen to him he will do what a prop guy should do. 
I sent a prop to Mike Hood to be re-pitched to an 18 with heavy cup and it ran worse than it did originally. Jack put it on his pitch finder and every blade was a different pitch!!! Four blades, 12 1/2, 14, 15, 15 1/2!!! You tell me how a 16 pitch turns into that?
Come to think of it I was at the shop and he was on the phone with someone, was it you at around 2pm? He didn't sound rude but just to the point. No reason to bash him either way.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> He doesn't give a rat's *** what anyone thinks about him or his business. He knows his stuff. I was there this afternoon for three hours and had a very pleasant visit. Yes, he could come across as rude but just listen and let him help you.
> If you tell him what you want and listen to him he will do what a prop guy should do.
> I sent a prop to Mike Hood to be re-pitched to an 18 with heavy cup and it ran worse than it did originally. Jack put it on his pitch finder and every blade was a different pitch!!! Four blades, 12 1/2, 14, 15, 15 1/2!!! You tell me how a 16 pitch turns into that?
> Come to think of it I was at the shop and he was on the phone with someone, was it you at around 2pm? He didn't sound rude but just to the point. No reason to bash him either way.


As stated above I tried to give him an idea of what I was looking for and he took it as I was telling him how to do his job. And he very rudely reminded me of that. I don't know how to build a prop. I was looking for some incite on what could be done and I just got an attitude. That's no way to treat people with cash in hand who are being polite. I apologized to him if we had a misunderstanding some how after he said "are you telling me how to do my job" and he was still a dick.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Baumann treated me right on a prop. I'd go back with him in the future if needed. 

I've met numerous people like you described. When I encounter folks like that, I just move on and find another. Not worth the hassle. I couldn't care less if you're the sharpest guy in town and know all the right answers, if you're a dik, you're a dik, and I don't have time for diks. Plenty of other players in the game who have a decent attitude.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

No need to go somewhere that won't treat you like you deserve. There are very knowledgeable guys that will treat you right. 

I was just going to post on the same subject. I had a brand new prop that had some dings that I wanted to clean up when i took my boat in for maintenance. Prop came back boat lost 4mph . . . . . .took the prop back and we sent to the same person again for a little cleaning and figure out what happened with lost mph . . . . came back and lost a couple more miles an hour.

i went to baumann yesterday and the dang receptionist looked at it and said that prop has been cut down too much and then Louie (?) looked at it and said your out of spec and this blade is considerable shorter then the other.

took me in the back and showed me the measurements and anywhere from a 1/8 to 1/4 of an inch was gone on my blade, cup taken out . . . . borderline negligence. I have to pay double what I've already paid to have a prop that worked perfect but got "cleaned up" put back to spec.

very nice folks and very knowledgeable. . . . . . For this very reason in this thread i drive by a blue wave dealer 15 minutes from my house in Sugarland to go up north to Mt Houston where Tyler, Ashley and Danny are going to treat me right.


----------



## npl (Aug 14, 2005)

Been to Baumann Marine many times. Louie knows his stuff and provides great customer service. Also great turn around time on props that are dinged up.

Epi


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

There is no reason to deal with anyone else besides Baumann


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whooper1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Jack builds an outstanding shallow water prop and has great advice. He is very direct and says exactly what he thinks. I've got nothing but the utmost respect for him based on my dealings with him though.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

This story reminds me of a time when I took my old truck to a mechanic for some advice. I had bolted up a new carburetor, and the truck didn't run right. I read the manual, and knew what each screw was for. Idle adjustments, etc.

I pointed out one of the screws, and commented about it being an idle adjustment. The guy blew up, started shouting "you trying to tell me how to do my job?!". I learned later that he was a Sunday School teacher. Guy was a friggin' clown.

You'll meet people like that though. Whether its a boat shop, a mechanic shop, or any place else. People get butt hurt when they perceive that you are somehow "challenging" them. 

Just ignore them, and find someone else.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have stopped taking my boat,truck,props,or motors to any shops. I have gotten that at almost any shop I have been to. I can fix dam near anything but some times I just do not want to mess with it. I take it to the shop talk with the guy and ten min later I'm back at the house with my tools out.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Justin_Time said:


> There is no reason to deal with anyone else besides Baumann
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you have to drive 3 hrs one way to go there, yes there is. We don't all live in the Houston Metroplex. That being said, he pm'd me some advice on a prop i posted about and i appreciate that a bunch, just wish he was in Victoria, lol.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

SSST said:


> When you have to drive 3 hrs one way to go there, yes there is. We don't all live in the Houston Metroplex. That being said, he pm'd me some advice on a prop i posted about and i appreciate that a bunch, just wish he was in Victoria, lol.


guys are running up and down 59 (i'm one) if you ever need some express deliver.

I just left Baumann and can't wait to get the prop on the boat. It's sure looks good sitting in the back seat . . . . as they did last time took time to talk to me about what to expect and to promise that he'd work the prop to my satisfaction.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

texasislandboy said:


> I have stopped taking my boat,truck,props,or motors to any shops. I have gotten that at almost any shop I have been to. I can fix dam near anything but some times I just do not want to mess with it. I take it to the shop talk with the guy and ten min later I'm back at the house with my tools out.


You build, re-pitch props and add cup?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You build, re-pitch props and add cup?


Nope but for the same price I get a new prop. Last quote I got for a rebuild was over 300$ not including shipping.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

texasislandboy said:


> I have stopped taking my boat,truck,props,or motors to any shops. I have gotten that at almost any shop I have been to. I can fix dam near anything but some times I just do not want to mess with it. I take it to the shop talk with the guy and ten min later I'm back at the house with my tools out.


Do that to a guide and we are labeled potlickers


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

fishin shallow said:


> Do that to a guide and we are labeled potlickers


haha I am a guide. Which is probably the reason I have time to work on my own stuff.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sounds like ordering BBQ from John Mueller in Austin or fishing with Kevin Cochran. If you want the best, you may have to have thick skin. :rotfl:


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

^rudys bbq for me. 

Ain't never been fishin with Kevin Cochran but I think I could be fishin buddies with that charger


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Always two sides to a story we are only getting one......I have dealt with jack and never had a problem he's a stout old bird that knows his stuff.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

An unfriendly personality does not make someone unethical. I think the title of this thread is highly misleading and unfair to any business owner.


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

When I'm spending hundreds or thousands of dollars for a product or service I expect courtesy and politeness. Dealers, manufactures, trailers etc. Life is too short and money too precious to deal with A-holes simple as that.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*just so we all know, pretty sure he used it right*

unÂ·ethÂ·iÂ·cal
ËŒÉ™nËˆeTHÉ™k(É™)l/
_adjective_
adjective: *unethical*

not morally correct.
"it is unethical to torment any creature for entertainment"
synonyms:immoral, amoral, unprincipled, unscrupulous, dishonorable, dishonest, wrong, deceitful, unconscionable, unfair, fraudulent, underhanded, wicked, evil, sneaky, corrupt; More


morally1
*adv in a moral manner*

â€œhe acted *morally* under the circumstancesâ€
Synonyms:virtuouslyAntonyms:amorally, immorally without regard for morality

*adv with respect to moral principles*

morÂ·al
ËˆmÃ´rÉ™l/
_adjective_
adjective: *moral*

*1*. 
concerned with the principles of right and wrong behavior and the goodness or badness of human character.
"the moral dimensions of medical intervention"
synonyms:virtuous, good, righteous, upright, upstanding, high-minded, principled, honorable, honest, just, noble, incorruptible, scrupulous, respectable, decent, clean-living, law-abiding "a moral man"

antonyms:dishonorable

concerned with or derived from the code of interpersonal behavior that is considered right or acceptable in a particular society.
"an individual's ambitions may get out of step with the general moral code"
synonyms:ethical, social, having to do with right and wrong "moral issues"

examining the nature of ethics and the foundations of good and bad character and conduct.
"moral philosophers"


*2*. 
holding or manifesting high principles for proper conduct.
"he prides himself on being a highly moral and ethical person"

_noun_
noun: *moral*; plural noun: *morals*

*1*. 
a lesson, especially one concerning what is right or prudent, that can be derived from a story, a piece of information, or an experience.
"*the moral of this story* was that one must see the beauty in what one has"
synonyms:lesson, message, meaning, significance, signification, import, point, teaching "the moral of the story"

*2*. 
a person's standards of behavior or beliefs concerning what is and is not acceptable for them to do.
"the corruption of public morals"
synonyms:moral code, code of ethics, (moral) values, principles, standards, (sense of) morality, scruples "he has no morals"


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Majek20V said:


> When I'm spending hundreds or thousands of dollars for a product or service I expect courtesy and politeness. Dealers, manufactures, trailers etc. Life is too short and money too precious to deal with A-holes simple as that.


Bingo!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't believe this thread is still going on. It is about as bad as the review of $3 braid off Ebay for carp fishing. 
I do know three things:
Mike Hood's prop shop butchered my four blade prop and when I went in there personally to talk to him he seemed like he was lost. Four blades, four different pitches, the closest to an 18 (which it was sent in to be re-pitched to) was a 15 and the furthest away was a 12...I took the prop to a local mechanic and he sent it to Hood's shop so I had no idea who I was dealing with.

Louie seems rough around the edges on here but I met him at the Houston Boat Show and he was actually very helpful but too far for me to deal with. 

Jack Foreman is 20 miles away and may not be the guy to sugar coat things but I want a custom prop that will make my boat have excellent hole shot and stay on plane with the motor jacked way up. I don't care for a salesman, I want to deal with someone that can do more than sell me a prop, I want someone that can maximize shallow water performance on my boat and Jack assured me he would not hesitate to make that happen no matter how many trips and props I have to try to get that result. I don't care for sweet talk, I am married.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I learned along time ago to shut up and listen to the old grumpy farts you can learn alot.


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

I think it's a great thread. That's what this site is for. 

Never met Jack or used him before. from reading this thread I think I'd call him. Sounds like he does good work and he'll tell you like it is upfront. Kind of guy I want to do business with. Not someone who is fake and you and maybe nice but you find out later the product stinks. I wouldn't shoot him down cause he's rough. Man has to be rough to bend metal all day


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

Got suckered by Mosca boats while back.

Owner is real nice guy and a great business man upfront. He couldn't do what he said he was going to with my money. Product and build stunk!


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

I did call the wrong guy for what I wanted. I'm not looking to run super skinny I was looking for a bump in speed but instead of simply telling me he couldnt do that it seems he was offended by me even asking. Still absolutely no reason for the way he reacted. I get it he is good at what he does but still at the end of the day MY boat will be set up the way I want it not someone else. especially if I'm going to drop a few hundred on it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Delesandwich said:


> I did call the wrong guy for what I wanted. I'm not looking to run super skinny I was looking for a bump in speed but instead of simply telling me he couldnt do that it seems he was offended by me even asking. Still absolutely no reason for the way he reacted. I get it he is good at what he does but still at the end of the day MY boat will be set up the way I want it not someone else. especially if I'm going to drop a few hundred on it.


I'm not arguing with you, just interjecting. I understand your point. Good luck with your new prop.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe you caught him on a bad day?

He works in an extremely specialized field with encroaching competition willing to do shoddy work for a fraction of the price. Maybe the previous phone call was a person with the Walmart syndrome expecting his specialized knowledge and skills at chinese labor prices. It doesn't justify his conduct but there might be factors you aren't aware of. It sounds like he has a short fuse to begin with and someone might have burnt it up before you called.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Smack would be a good prop salesman. He has all the qualities.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> Smack would be a good prop salesman. He has all the qualities.


Thanks for the comment, I couldn't care less what you think about me.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Thanks for the comment, I couldn't care less what you think about me.


Thanks for the reply , and Good for you. People like you usually don't. Its a part of your natural demeanor.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> Thanks for the reply , and Good for you. People like you usually don't. Its a part of your natural demeanor.


You don't know jack about me or my demeanor, let's keep it that way.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Now now leave Jack out if this....

Oh wait....Jack does get us back on track.....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You don't know jack about me or my demeanor, let's keep it that way.


You got it richard!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You don't know jack about me or my demeanor, let's keep it that way.


Bawhaaaahaaaa


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

So much hate on the innerwebz


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If Jack helped you off his horse would you help Jack off his? Oh, never mind, I forgot this thread was about prop guys that don't candy coat everything. I will be back at his shop next Friday to test a few props, I will be sure to tell him people on the interweb think he's a horrible person. I may have to record his response. 
Y'all have a good day now, hear?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If Jack helped you off his horse would you help Jack off his? Oh, never mind, I forgot this thread was about prop guys that don't candy coat everything. I will be back at his shop next Friday to test a few props, I will be sure to tell him people on the interweb think he's a horrible person. I may have to record his response.
> Y'all have a good day now, hear?


Maybe he like being treated the way he treats others?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If Jack helped you off his horse would you help Jack off his? Oh, never mind, I forgot this thread was about prop guys that don't candy coat everything. I will be back at his shop next Friday to test a few props, I will be sure to tell him people on the interweb think he's a horrible person. I may have to record his response.
> Y'all have a good day now, hear?


Sounds like you are gonna help Jack off the innerwebz


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> Sounds like you are gonna help Jack off the innerwebz


Don't you have yards to maintain?


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

wow I came on to say that I got my prop back from Louie at baumann and it performed awesome and looks great but I see another thread thats been de-railed.

I took my prop originally to one of the other prop "fixer" on this thread and each time it resulted in a signficant loss of top end and lift.

The prop completely re-worked got me 80% of my mph (little rough to push it all the way out) and i can feel the nose of the boat up in the air again instead of the boat dragging.

Recommendation for Baumann props!!!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like a prop n azi. No prop for you...

Just take your business elsewhere. I have zero patience for ignorance and rudeness. Just put that shop of the list to never go back. Everyone is replaceable.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Hahaha thanks for all the entertainment. yall have drug this thing out way further than It should have gone. All I was hoping for was to forewarn people and possibly get someone who knows him to let him know it's not a bad thing to interact with people. We are all looking for something different and those with the knowledge should and will benefit from being courteous to their customers, especially someone with a specialized skill base such as him. We are all in this generally as a whole, we all want what is best for our specific needs if you run a "custom" shop you should expect a little give and take from customers and hopefully meet in the middle.


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

Now go get you one of these cause everything's gonna be awight


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ great thought. Wrong flavor!


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll one up you on the coors. This is why I'm being nice today.


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

Cheers! Rockies are blue here. Now I better get to cuttin so I can fish tomorrow. Cheers!


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

Now we're talkin. I'm a fishing SOB when I'm whiskeyd up. 

Don't worry I don't have a 80 mph scb. I just cruise.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Boats on the trailer. this weekend is on the beach for Madre in Port A.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

this was in the ski canals a few weekends ago after prop trials. 57.8 on the GPS at 5k rpm. I need about 600 more to get it right.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Delesandwich said:


> this was in the ski canals a few weekends ago after prop trials. 57.8 on the GPS at 5k rpm. I need about 600 more to get it right.


Lose about 2-3" of pitch


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

That's what I'm thinking. Going to try a turbo 21 next week.


----------



## Lastlaff (Nov 4, 2012)

Justin_Time said:


> There is no reason to deal with anyone else besides Baumann
> 
> ^^^^^^This


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

That otta be an easy boat to prop. Nice boat btw. I'd probly call Chris marine or someone like that. Never really dealt with Chris but once I asked him something and he was to the point no bs kind of guy. He's a Mercury guy hell probly line u out


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

I'll be surf fishing manana. I think that big beauty girl gonna be there


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

From props....to jacking off....to beer & good whiskey.

Oh I forgot, there was some bar-b-que in there too.

Another great thread


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bocephus said:


> From props....to jacking off....to beer & good whiskey.
> 
> Oh I forgot, there was some bar-b-que in there too.
> 
> Another great thread


We missed croaker and popcorn.


----------



## ronmarwill (Aug 23, 2005)

If anyone is interested in a Jack Forman prop, please send me a message.
Jack built a prop for my Yamaha F150 and it does not work the way that I want it to.
The prop is a Powertech OFS4R14PCL200 with a mild cup. The prop has apx. two hours of run time. I will sell it for $250 plus shipping.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ronmarwill said:


> If anyone is interested in a Jack Forman prop, please send me a message.
> 
> Jack built a prop for my Yamaha F150 and it does not work the way that I want it to.
> 
> The prop is a Powertech OFS4R14PCL200 with a mild cup. The prop has apx. two hours of run time. I will sell it for $250 plus shipping.


He won't help you tweak it to run the way you want?


----------



## ronmarwill (Aug 23, 2005)

The second time I took it back, he told me to get out of his shop and don't ever come back. Believe me, I will never go back.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Why didn't you send the prop back to powertech? PT is a production line.....they have messed up the two props I bought from them. Prop guys can't work miracles on production line props that are lemons.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ronmarwill said:


> The second time I took it back, he told me to get out of his shop and don't ever come back. Believe me, I will never go back.


There has to be more to the story. He told me he will let me test all the props I want then dial in the one that works best and get it right no matter how many trips it takes. I guess he rubs some people the wrong way. I was at his shop over an hour just shooting the **** and went in the back and showed me all his tools and how they work.


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

Heard he was an old war Veteran. He doesn't really care for most of the new 1st generation Americans from who knows where. His hands and back hurt from being an old hard working American and his Obama care s*cks. He better pay for it though cause the IRS will get your ***. Maybe that's why?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't care why he is the way he is. I have had my *** kissed by other businesses and got terrible service and products. Basically have to be a ***** and demand what you paid for to get anything close to what was initially expected. Welders are a prime example, especially aluminum welders think they are so rare they can work when they want and for how much they want. The old salty guys that have real world skills and experiences are a dying breed. Lots of "yes men" out there that will tell you anything to get you to spend money with them then not follow through with what was expected of their product and customer service.


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

ronmarwill said:


> The second time I took it back, he told me to get out of his shop and don't ever come back. Believe me, I will never go back.


That's hillarious. LMAO. I'm liking this Jack Foreman more and more.


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

Chuck down yonder at Bluestreak Fab in CC does props. good guys over there. Chuck will do you right. Guy is a good guy. 

Not knocking Jack just throwing another good fab shop out there


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I gotta meet this guy now just to see if he is really as cantankerous as his reports are. Hopefully it will not be a day that Smack just got through hanging around his shop for an hour, I would imagine that is why he was in such a terrible mood.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

got home from a weekend at the beach and found this at the door!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> He doesn't give a rat's *** what anyone thinks about him or his business. He knows his stuff. I was there this afternoon for three hours and had a very pleasant visit. Yes, he could come across as rude but just listen and let him help you.
> If you tell him what you want and listen to him he will do what a prop guy should do.
> I sent a prop to Mike Hood to be re-pitched to an 18 with heavy cup and it ran worse than it did originally. Jack put it on his pitch finder and every blade was a different pitch!!! Four blades, 12 1/2, 14, 15, 15 1/2!!! You tell me how a 16 pitch turns into that?
> Come to think of it I was at the shop and he was on the phone with someone, was it you at around 2pm? He didn't sound rude but just to the point. No reason to bash him either way.


Louie B for me


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Everything is pretty much as stated here. If you want a shallow water prop Jack is your man. If you want something else then don't bother. As stated he believes what he believes, builds props for shallow water only and will tell you his opinion in no uncertain terms. If you accept his prop building advice you will have no problems. If not then he will tell you how it is and he doesn't care if you come back. He seems to have enough business from the people he enjoys working for.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Everything is pretty much as stated here. If you want a shallow water prop Jack is your man. If you want something else then don't bother. As stated he believes what he believes, builds props for shallow water only and will tell you his opinion in no uncertain terms. If you accept his prop building advice you will have no problems. If not then he will tell you how it is and he doesn't care if you come back. He seems to have enough business from the people he enjoys working for.


Judging from the 75-100 props ready to be picked up in his shop he is not concerned.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going on. It is about as bad as the review of $3 braid off Ebay for carp fishing.
> .


:headknock

:rotfl:


----------

